# Oh god help me...



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

dickbutt


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 27, 2010)

Faggy fagsona is faggy.

P.S. First xD


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

*deep breath* GGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *deep breath* GGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY.


Hey, don't judge! >=[


----------



## Attaman (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please kill me.


  Ask and ye shall receive.









Heckler & Koch said:


> So yeah, it's just me. It's kinda like an avatar for the furfag fandom; I assume that's what they're supposed to be used for. I don't need crazy escapism of "HE HAS LIEK MAGICAL SUPARPOWERZ N STUFFZ AND IZ REALY BUFFZ AND SEXYYY LOLOL".
> 
> I feel like such a tool for making this thread...



But you haven't listed his fetishes yet.


----------



## Ben (May 27, 2010)

Man, I never even made one of these. You mad gay.


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Now you're a real fox.

The next step is buttsex.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really need that, and the other emotes from SA on here...

Also, PROTIP: they are the same as mine. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey, don't judge! >=[



MY JUDGMENT WILL BE SWIFT, WRATHFUL, AND--hey, clams!



Heckler & Koch said:


> Also, PROTIP: they are the same as  mine. :V



Buttsex, then.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> MY JUDGMENT WILL BE SWIFT, WRATHFUL, AND--hey, clams!
> 
> 
> 
> Buttsex, then.


With you, maybe. :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 27, 2010)

This is the gayest fursona thread I've ever seen.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is the gayest fursona thread I've ever seen.


Glad you liked it! :V


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Wow this is the most interesting bio ever. 

Name: Mine
Age: Mine
Sex: Mine
Height: Mine
Body Size/Weight: Mine
Behavior and Personality: Mine


----------



## TashkentFox (May 27, 2010)

Would your fagsona fursona like to hang out with mine?


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wow this is the most interestig bio ever.
> 
> Name: Mine
> Age: Mine
> ...


Well I'm not telling you anything personal. >=[


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2010)

okay now that you have one lets get nasty


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 27, 2010)

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> okay now that you have one lets get nasty


Yes


Fiesta_Jack said:


> Wanna yiff?


and yes


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes
> 
> and yes



I knew you were a slut. :V


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes
> 
> and yes



aim or PM me lets get nasty


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I knew you were a slut. :V


You just now figured that out? :V


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

Nice bio, furfag. ^^


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just now figured that out? :V



I was waiting for you to be honest about it.

You deserve a trophy...in the shape of a dog kawk.
And a Wolf furry to shove the trophy up your skuz port.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was waiting for you to be honest about it.
> 
> You deserve a trophy...in the shape of a dog kawk.
> And a Wolf furry to shove the trophy up your skuz port.


That's hot, any volunteers?


----------



## shark whisperer (May 27, 2010)

i dont make golden trophies brown, and im not a wolf


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's hot, any volunteers?



Shark Whisperer will Volunteer.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Teehee, H&K caved


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's hot, any volunteers?



Hey, I'm not a wolf anymore, so tough luck.


----------



## shark whisperer (May 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shark Whisperer will Volunteer.


i know you realy want to do it, so you can do it, since you are more wolf than me (sight)


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> i know you realy want to do it, so you can do it, since you are more wolf than me (sight)


I think you'll do fine.


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

May I suggest something, H&K?


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

Your .gif isn't loading for me.


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your .gif isn't loading for me.


 It's not a gif. You get the picture?


----------



## Sauvignon (May 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> MY JUDGMENT WILL BE *SWIFT*, WRATHFUL, AND--hey, clams!
> 
> 
> 
> Buttsex, then.




Oh, murr.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2010)

It finally happened...

LAAAAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEEEE.


----------

